# Brandungsangeln aber WO ???????



## TinkaTinka (12. Januar 2001)

Hallo, ich bin, was Brandungsangeln angeht blutiger Anfänger und habe anscheinend beim Gerätekauf schon reichlich falsch gemacht, jetzt interessiert mich, wo ich hinfahren kann um was zu fangen.
Ich komme aus dem Ruhrpott ( Nähe Duisburg )
Zum Tauchen fahren wir oft nach Rotterdam oder Zeeland, aber da habe ich noch nie was gefangen und für nix möchte ich nicht so weit fahre.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Donaufischer (12. Januar 2001)

Ihr habt mir den Mund wässerig gemacht; große Interesse!
Gleiche Frage wie Tinka Tinka (ein schöner Name!)
Bin schon neug.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-----------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 12-01-2001 um 09:03.]


----------



## Uwe (12. Januar 2001)

Hallo ihr beiden,
Der Geheimtipp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ist natürlich Fehmarn und Umgebung, obwohl es nahezu an der gesamt Ostseeküste erfolgversprechende Stellen gibt.
Fehmarn hat den großen Vorteil, dass man da bei jeder Windrichtung eine gute Stelle findet. 
Der Nachteil ist, dass das auch alle anderen Brandungsangler in Deutschland wissen!!!




Um Informationen über die verschiedenen Strände zu bekommen schaut doch auf der Seite vom FFT_Webmaster nach, der hat verschiedene Strände auf Fehmarn mit ihren "Eigenarten" beschrieben.Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Donaufischer (12. Januar 2001)

Gibt es da auch etwas idyllisches wo weniger Angler hinkommen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   fürn Donaustrom extra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[3 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 12-01-2001 um 09:35.]


----------



## Uwe (12. Januar 2001)

Klar gibts das, man muss halt ein bisschen suchen. Ist hier vielleicht auch etwas schwierig zu beschreiben, da es um Fehmarn und Heiligenhafen herum sehr viele Stellen gibt. 
Aber nach dem Grundprinzip die Nase immer in den Wind halten findet man immer gute Stellen und wenn man nicht direkt vom Parkplatz aus Angeln will, sondern auch seine Beine bemüht kann man auch idyllisch angeln.  Ist wohl genauso wie an Rhein und Ruhr und an der Donau denke ich.
Vielleicht müsst ihr mal bei Meersesangler-Schwerin nachfragen, wie es in Meck-Pom aussieht.
Andererseits ist es für Brandungs-Rookies gar nicht so schlecht dort zu angeln wo auch andere Brandungsangler sind wegen des Abguckens.
Man kann zwar viel lesen, aber Papier (und Bildschirm) sind geduldig. Das beste ist selber machen und  bei anderen lernen quasi am lebenden Objekt.Ich hoffe das hilft euch mehr als es verwirrt,
sonst müsst ihr vielleicht ein bisschen detaillierter fragen...Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Januar 2001)

Hallo!
Ich würde meinen der Uwe hat erst mal alles gesagt. Zu Hp vom FFT einfach unter meine Signatur klicken. Da stehen so ziemlich alle Stellen von Fehmarn beschrieben mit Anfahrtmöglichkeiten und den besten Windrichtungen.
Zu Meck/Pomm seid Ihr bei mir richtig. vorrausgesetzt Ihr wollt hier bei uns angeln. Ich habe zwar keine HP aber Tips kann ich geben Ihr müßt nur fragen.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## hecht24 (12. Januar 2001)

jo fehmarn oder sueddanemark ist cool.
ich persoenlich finde alerdings bootsangeln vom kleinen boot besser.jedenfalls im hellen.
wenn dunkel wird kann man dann brandung machen

------------------
imma cool bleiben


----------



## Schneebarsch (13. Januar 2001)

Hallo!!warum muss es immer Fehmarn sein?
ich fahre meistens nach rügen,es gibt da gute stellen um dranske rum auch backenberg bis arkona ist einfach spitze.
es gibt zwar hin und wieder verluste durch die vielen steine aber mann angelt immer sehr gut.
wir waren das letzte mal am 28.12.00 und haben spitzenmässig gefischt.
keinen untermaßigen der grösste dorsch hatte 79cm auch viele 50ziger.
bloß platten waren nicht so häufig, meistens ebend Dorsch und Pissliesen.
Vor allen muß mann nicht so weit rausknüppeln, um die 50-70m reicht voll aus.
Die weite hört sich zwar lächerlich an aber es wurde auch schon in 20m gut geangelt.Schneebarsch


----------



## Andreas_S (13. Januar 2001)

Da hast du recht Schneebrasch.
Ich fahre z.B. nach Hitra zum Brandungsangeln, sofern ich dafür Zeit habe, wenn ich nicht grad mit Schleppen beschäftigt bin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
        www.nordmeer.de


----------



## TinkaTinka (15. Januar 2001)

Hallo !!!!!!!
Da ist ja so einiges geschrieben worden, die Seiten zu Fehmarn habe ich sofort gelesen und finde sie sehr gut gemacht-vielleich mal was für einen Familienurlaub-hat jemand da schon mal einen Taucher gesehen ???
Für eine Kurztrip von einer Nacht sind Fehmarn und Rügen etwas weit, gibt es in der Nähe von Rotterdamm oder auf Zeeland keine guten Stellen, ich habe ein altes Sonderheft von Blinker, darin wird Hoek von Holland und das Grewelinger Meer gelobt, aber das Heft isr von 1986............Gruß Achim


----------



## Joe (15. Januar 2001)

Hey TTich schon so manchen Taucher auf Fehmarn gesehen, wobei die offentsichtlich ihren schwerpunkt direkt im Sund haben.

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Uwe (15. Januar 2001)

Viel Spaß TT!Das ist eine gute Wahl. Da wirst du deine Fische schon kriegen...Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (15. Januar 2001)

Moin TT,Also auf Fehmarn tummeln sich auch recht viele Taucher in Teichhof / Wenkendorf.Und zu Zeeland kann ich Dir diese URL geben mit Strandtips.
 http://www.meeresanglerverband-mv.de/verband/brauer/holland2000.htm 


------------------




  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## TinkaTinka (16. Januar 2001)

Hallo Joe !!
Vielen Dank für die Info, sieht so aus, als würde Fehmarn mein nächstes Urelaubsziel.Gruß Achim


----------



## Ace (16. Januar 2001)

Hey Schneebarsch was sind denn pissliesen???
(noch nie Gehört)HöHö!
Über Rügen könntest du ruhig mal mehr schreiben würde mich mal interessieren!
Ist wahrscheinlich nicht so überfüllt wie Fehmarn!





------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Schneebarsch (6. Februar 2001)

Hey Ace !!
Du weisst nicht was pissliesen sind?
Drück mal einer aalmutter auf den bauch, dann weisst du es.schneebarsch


----------



## Zackenbarsch (6. Februar 2001)

Hey Schneebarsch!!!!
Piessliesen kennt doch jeder im Norden!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Petry Zackenbarsch


----------



## Hartmut (14. Februar 2001)

Hallo Tinka Tinka!
Ich habe heute das erste mal auf diese Seite geschaut.Zu Deiner Frage wegen Hoek von Holland vielleicht hilft Dir der Artikel"Brückenkopf zum Fisch" aus der Zeitschrift ESOX 2/2001 weiter. Ich glaube in der Zeitschrift Blinker ist die Artikel auch drin.Petri Heil
Hartmut


----------



## TinkaTinka (15. Februar 2001)

Hallo Hartmut !!
Vielen Dank für die Info, werde gleich mal versuchen eine der Zeitschriften zu bekommen.
Über Karneval werde ich besteimmt eine Nacht lang losziehen, Richtung Rotterdamm wäre für mich schon gut.
Gruß Achim


----------



## TinkaTinka (19. Februar 2001)

Hallo Hartmut !
Ich habe den Artikel im Blinker gelesen, war leider nicht das, was ich  mir erhofft  hatte.Ist viel zu allgemein.
Trotzdem Danke für den Tip.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Hartmut (19. Februar 2001)

Hallo Jörg!
Ich habe heute mal bei Euch reingeschaut (funfishingteam.de) sehr gut gemacht. Aber warum ist denn kein Strand vom Darß dabei?Habt ihr eventuell auch Informationen zur Insel Usedom? Ich würde mich freuen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Petri Heil
Hartmut


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (19. Februar 2001)

Moin moin Hartmut,
ich bin immer hinter neuen Strandtips und anderem Fotomaterial her. Bisher sind die Strandtips Fehmarn auf meinem Mist gewachsen, Joerg macht die Sachen ueber Daenemark und F.Brauer fuer Holland und Ruegen. Nun sind Usedom ,Darss und viele andere Gebiete auch auf meinem Wunschzettel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und ich hoffe das dieser so nach und nach abgehakt werden kann.


------------------


  www.funfishingteam.de     
Habe auch Uwe`s Dicke Dinger gesehen


----------



## Zackenbarsch (26. Februar 2001)

Hallo Hartmut!!!
Zu Usedom gibt es nicht viel zu sagen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es gibt LEIDER nur im Sommer etwas AAL und
Bleie,na und wie überall den BARSCH.
Sehr gute Fangergebnisse hat man hierbei
in Koserow,Stubbenfelde und Ahlbeck.
An sonsten ist das Angeln an See´n hier
sehr verbreitet.
Aber Brandung ist nun mal Brandung.....Petry Zackenbarsch


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (28. März 2001)

Moin Hartmut,
also vom Darß kommt hoffentlich bald ein Strandtip auf die HP, jetzt haben wir erstmal einen Strandtip ueber Dranske auf Ruegen zum 1.4.01 drin.


------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------

